# Cheapest Whey Isolate?



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

wheres the cheapest place you have found for whey isolate and which brand. Just had a look on my protein and they have 5kg flavoured for £65 plus delivery and superfit have nutrisport 5kg for £50 free delivery. Any cheaper than those?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Bulksupplements are quite cheap


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Whats the difference between isolate and normal?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

isolate is purer, has a higher protein content and digested faster, so to muscle faster. WhySoSerious- nutrisport? no.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

to be honest isolate is only really needed if you have lactose issue or are on a keto diet IMO. no1 will notice the difference between a normal whey and an iso in terms of gains.

i would go with either myprotein or bulksupps direct


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

btw Reflex Instant Whey main ingredient is Isolate, with some concentrate.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

£43.75

http://www.supplement-zone.co.uk/NutriSport-90-Protein-5000g.html


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

£47.50 and a free creatine tab

http://www.supplement-zone.co.uk/NutriSport-Whey-Protein-Isolate-5000g.html

sorry the link above was a whey blend


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Bump

did we ever find the cheapest isolate? could do with it for my KETOSISSSSS diet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

reflex micro whey is pure isolate. good stuff


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

my protien (unflavoured) good stuff


----------

